# Doinker d.i.s.h. Mini hunter black



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

DOINKER D.I.S.H. MINI HUNTER BLACK
www.Doinker.com



The Doinker D.I.S.H. Mini Hunter is a great addition to Doinker’s line of stabilizers and to anyone’s bow. Although I have been using another brand for about 3 years it appears my bow may have found a better relationship with this D.I.S.H. Mini.
Weighing 8.5 oz. and 6” long this stabilizer includes three black steel weights which are embraced in a rubber unit that you can off-set any way to compensate for bow lean, causing you to shoot better and have tighter groups as I have found. Shock absorption although I have no meter but, my hands tell me it works great absorbing the vibration and the design helps minimize bow sound as well. I have been using the mini for a couple of months and have found it to be a great asset to my shooting and with no areas to snag things the D.I.S.H. mini is a great hunting addition walking through any type of terrain.
Additional weight and colors are available at www.Doinker.com and their Facebook page at: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Doinker-worlds-1-stabilizer/274408030621 now that we are on the edge of hunting season you just might want to check them out.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

